# Finger in the air quote



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

hi all

How much wuold you guess is reasonable to insure my car. Here are some details to assist:

ME
52
9 years plus NCB
Programmer
Live in Bournemouth
Park off road overnight on driveway.

Policy:
Fully comp + NCB protection
Legal protection
Away from home car breakdown cover

Car
VW Golf Bluemotion 1.6 diesel Automatic, bog standard no mods at all
61 reg
39000 ish
9000 miles p.a. ish
Worth about £11,000

Im usually paying about £370 and for an old git cant help thinking its a bit steep.

Thanks


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

sounds steep Shiny is your man.


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Sounds a bit expensive but it really is a lottery


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I'm 27, I pay about £180ish, so I'd say yours is a bit high.


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

I pay £320 for me and the Wife with 8 years NCB so i would say yours is a bit high.


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

Who is Shiny?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

The car is why it is high IMO, Golfs are so common, they are a drug dealers perfect clone car, and they are a sought after car, so I'd say that it's the car. 

Could be wrong, but speak to Shiny (cover sure) he will give you a quote, or get one of his posse to call you for a better deal


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm 35 10+ncb, live in a high risk area, and pay less for my 2005 S4 cabriolet! £340.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

ShiningWit said:


> Who is Shiny?


That'll be me...:wave:

To be honest, we probably won't be able to complete with online private motor insurance quotes as we are more of a commercial insurance specialist.

Always happy to have a look and see what we can do, but don't be offended if we are a bit off the mark. :thumb:


----------



## ShiningWit (Jun 23, 2014)

DLGWRX02 said:


> I'm 35 10+ncb, live in a high risk area, and pay less for my 2005 S4 cabriolet! £340.


Including Breakdown recovery? (Equivalent to AA, RAC or what have you)


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Not sure why you are paying so much tbh

average car, lowish insurance group, no mods
middle aged, good driver history, below average annual miles

They're either stinging you based on your postcode or your job title, or the breakdown service.

I only paid £300 for my Mk6 Golf 1.6TDI with factory extras when it was brand new, value £18k, based on 15000miles pa, parked on drive in mid Wales (full NCB, protected, driver only aged 44 at the time). I currently pay under £200 now for the Mini Countrman Cooper SD with factory extras, valued at £17k.


----------

